# Suspend doesn't work on 3.* kernels

## asmisha

I'm using tuxonice 2.6.38-r1 now and suspend works fine, but after I upgrade to gentoo-sources 3.* or tuxonice-source 3.* (yesterday tried tusonice-source-3.0.17-r1) - I see only black screen when trying to wake my notebook up.

What can be the problem?

----------

## lyallp

Last time I tried it, on my HP EliteBook 8540w, it worked (about a week or so ago), using the then current gentoo-sources kernel.

I do have many kernel facilities as modules, particularly USB, on the idea that unloading them on hibernate and re-loading them on startup works around bugs.

Happy to try again and post any configs, if required.

----------

## depontius

I'm running a dedicated mythfrontend "appliance" on gentoo-sources, where stable is now at 3.2.12.  The power button on the remote is mapped to suspend the system.  That system suspends and wakes OK.  I am having a problem, in that my script to enable the wake process isn't working correctly, and I haven't had time to bug out what's wrong with it.  But when I manually enable to correct wakeup, everything is OK.

----------

## overkll

Successful suspend/wake operations not only rely on the kernel, but also on the graphics driver.  I've had issues where one version of nvidia-drivers suspends and wakes perfectly and other versions that would hang.  I've been using ck-sources-3.2.6 with nvidia-drivers for some time and it suspends/wakes perfectly.  However, I have another system using ati-drivers and it's a crap-shoot on whether it will resume or not.  Seems like the longer it has been suspended, the less likely it is to successfully wake.

----------

## DirtyHairy

You might want to check out Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt in the kernel source directory.

----------

## Hu

OP: please post the output of emerge --info, which will show us the exact kernel version and your chosen video driver.

----------

## dmpogo

I use Tuxonice with  3.2.12  and it works fine.  So there is a data point that the problem is not universal.

----------

## asmisha

Hello, thanks for replies

```
asmisha # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 2.6.38-tuxonice-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-tuxonice-r1-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4400_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Apr 2012 06:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j 1 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit X aac acl acpi alsa ape avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cli consolekit cracklib crypt cue curl cxx dbus dri fat ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm git glib gpm gtk gtk2 iconv jpeg lame laptop lastfm libnotify libv4l libv4l2 lm_sensors matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pmu png pppd readline scrobbler scsi session sndfile sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion sysfs tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma x86 xfce xfce4 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

The versions of installed packages:

sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.38-r1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.40

media-video/nvidia-settings-295.40

I've heard about nvidia proprietary driver problems with hibernation, but now I have one version of drivers for kernel 2.6.38-r1 and for 3.0.17-r1: with first one there are no problems with hibernation, with the second one - the black screen...

----------

## depontius

What are you using for the userspace side of this?  My dedicated mythfrontend uses "hibernate-script", and I've used "pm-utils" on my laptop.  I believe that both have a "hooks and quirks" section for problematic hardware and drivers.  My mythfrontend runs nvidia-drivers, but at the moment I can't look at how it was configured.

----------

## Hu

The proprietary drivers use functionality from the host kernel, and sometimes work correctly with only a limited number of host kernel versions.  For example, the host kernel may receive a patch to tighten requirements on an API.  All in-kernel users can be fixed, but if the proprietary driver uses that API and is not fixed, problems would result.

Please try to reproduce the problem in an untainted kernel.

----------

